# Transformatori >  Universāls bateriju lādētājs ( litija, niķeļa, svina akumulatori )

## Ingus Siliņš

Sveiki, vai kāds ir provējis uzbūvēt universālo lādētāju litija, niķeļa, un svina akumulātoriem!?
Doma tādu uzlodēt, par pamatu ņemot LM317 stabilizaoru, un apaudzējot to ar relejiem un automātikām....

----------


## Isegrim

Parasti tas, kas der visam, neder nekam. Labāk ir ierīci specializēt konkrētam celles tipam. Pārāk jau dažādas to īpašības.

----------


## Dzinis

No jauna neesmu būvējis - no ebreja gaidu šito verķi
Vajadzētu būt uz XL4005

----------


## zzz

Jeee, silinsh savaa parastajaa gjeniaalumaa. 

Aha, relejus.  Veel blin, aatrumkaarbu no traktora arii pieliec.

-------

A taa vispaar taadi ponti eksistee.  Piem app notes Atmel AVR450 un Cypress AN2107.

Kaa pareizi piemineeja Isegrim - uzticiibas universaalajiem verkjiem nav.

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

Zzz atkal aizdambēs forumu ar blēņām un bezjēga rakstiem...!
Kas tev ir pret izejas releju, kas atvieno bateriju no lādētāja, kad tā ir uzlādējusies?
P.s automātikas te domātas spec. elektroniskas ķēdes, kas atslēgs aķi ar izejas releja palīdzību, kad tas uzlādējies... vai atvienos aķi, kad tīklā pazūd spriegums...
Pagaidām man atsevišķi salodēti svina akumulātoru un niķeļa akumulātoru lādētāji...

----------


## zzz

silinjam atkal leekme lieliities ar saviem alternatiivajiem tarakaaniem galvaa.

Visa taa lielaa "automaatika" shim buus baterijas atsleegshana?

Ahrenjetj. Tu veel zvana pogu arii nosauc par automaatiku.

Ja silinjam buutu kaut drusku sajeega par teemu, tad shis zinaatu ka optimaalie bateriju laadeeshanas algoritmi ir drusku sarezhgjiitaaki.

Tos shim slabo uz relejiem uzkjibinaat?

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

Zzz nekā tur sarežģīta nav: batteryuniversity.com un citur netā par akumulatoru bateriju lādēšanas algoritmiem... protams varbūt visus algoritmus neatkārtošu ar savu lādētāju, bet galvenos gan...

----------


## next

Taa jau galvenaa amatieru priekshrociiba - katrs var taisiit taadu muljkjiibu kaadu tik speej izdomaat.
Es arii taa esmu dariijis un neviens zzz man nespeej kaaju priekshaa pielikt  ::

----------


## zzz

Bet luudzu, silinj un next, kam kaaja priekshaa aizlikta.

Taisiet kaut telefona centraali uz relejiem prieksh bateriju laadeeshanas. 

Neaizmirstiet to frankenshteina rezultaatu peec tam atraadiit. Teema elektroniskie joki speciaali prieksh tam domaata.

----------


## Gunis

Releji mūsdienās nav retums. Paņem kaut Fluke ScopeMeter, nu kaut vai 105to. Paklausies kā tie tur skrabinājās.  ::

----------


## Powerons

Nu a kāpēc releju univerālam lādētājam,

Labāk paņemt Atmeli, vai ko ekvivalentu,
Lādējamo spriegumu un strāvu vadīt ar PWM
 Uz ADC lasīt baterijas spriegumu un lādējamo strāvu,

 Principā shēma nemaz nebūs tik sarežģīta, bet universāla un varēs lādēt ko vien iegribās,

Tikai būs viena problēma, kādu programmu tam lādētājam sarakstīt, un tad varēs tepat forumā nākt ar daudziem jautājumiem, kā pareizi kādu akumulatora tipu lādēt  :: 

 Kā lādējot noteikt vai tas akumulators nav savu laiku nokalpojis un nobeidzies, vai arī nepareizi lādējot nobeigts  ::

----------


## zzz

Ne, ne, silinjam mikrokontrolerus nepiedaavaat.

silinsh ir veesturnieks un ludiits (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Luddite), un buuveejas tipiski 70. gadu ideju liimenii.

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

Zzz visa modernā mēraparatūra, releju aizsardzības, kas būvētas uz mikroprocesoriem, ir pilnas ar izejas u.c. relejiem... un tu šausminies par Siliņa 1, vai diviem relejiem....
Jā tas tiesa, ka mikroprocesoru lādētājd ir plašas iespējas.... bet man nav tik daudz brībā laika, lai caurām dienām sēdētu pie pc un programmētu... tie laiki ir pagājuši... tapēc man vienkāršāk sastādīt analogo shēmu, kas strādā... tagat tak visādas lādētāju mikrenes , stabilizatori u.c. lietas... salodē un lādē vesals savus aķus...

----------


## zzz

silinj, nu kam tu atkal gribi savus glupiibas ausiis sabaazt.

"visa modernaa meeraparatuura", ak dies. Releji meetaajas vairs tikai atseviskjaas, ljoti ierobezhotaas vietaas, kur tie ir veel ir drusku noderiigi. Bateriju laadeetaajaa ne iipashi noderiigi, un prieksh shaa logjikas buuveeshanas - smagi novecojis piegaajiens.

> tapēc man vienkāršāk sastādīt analogo shēmu, kas strādā...

Okei, silinsh peekshnji no sevis teelo baigo utilitaaristu un praktikji.

Nu tad, praktiskais silinj, tas ko tu tur iebreecies, ka gribi savaa pirmajaa postaa - universaalais triis principiaali dazhaadu kjiimiju bateriju laadeetaajs uz relejiem - nefiga nav praktiska ieriice. Tie ir narkomaana murgi un parastaa silinja pirkstu plaatiishana bez jeegas un satura.

Normaaliem praktiskiem meerkjiem cilveeki lieto triis atsevishkjus laadeetaajus. Pamatojumi: 1.tad var taas daudzaas dazhaadaas baterijas laadeet uz katra  vienlaiciigi, nevis gaidiit, kad rinda atbriivos uz viena briinumverkja. 2. ja viens verkjis nosvilst, tad paareejie veel ir lietojami. Ja nosvilst silinja universaalais grabulis, tas shim ir chuss visaam baterijaam, nav uz kaa laadeet. 3. ar universaalo verkji silinjam vai shaa radinjiem ir risks kljuudas vai izklaidiibas deelj pameegjinaat litija bateriju uzlaadeet peec svina baterijas algoritma. Un drusku piesvilinaat maaju. 

>visādas lādētāju mikrenes 

Jaaa, krutaa, kas to buutu domaajis, un kur tu tur taisies veel savus relejus karinaat klaat?  Maksimkas un liidziigo kantoru pashreizeejaas laadeetaaju mikrenes kaut kaa pamanaas iztikt bez relejiem. Laikam nepietiekoshi modernas prieksh silinja fantaaziju lidojumiem un dizaina principiem.

>... tagat tak

Ar savu "tagat" tev, silinj, uz shejieni

http://www.elfaforums.lv/threads/725...a-vai-kas-cits

----------


## Powerons

Nu bet kur problēma, bez mikrokontrolieriem,
Ir viens super vienkārš un universiāls variants kā lālādēt jebkāda tipa akumulatorus,

Ņemam līdzstrāvas barokli, ņemam vienu pietiekoši jaudīgu pretestību, ņemam bimetālisko termo releju,

Caur pretestību lādējam akumulatoru, kad akumulators uzsilis līdz noteiktai temperatūrai, tad tas ir uzlādējies,
un bimetāliskais temperatūras sensors to atslēdz,
Tad izmantojam releju slēgumu lai atslēgtais akumulātors atdziestot nepiesēgtos atkārtoti.

 Primitīvi, efektīvi universāli, jebkuram akumulatoru tipam  ::

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

Zzz vel nesapratu, kas tev ir pret izejas releju, kas atvieno baterijas abus polus no ladetāja, kad uzlādes process ir noslēdzies?! Protams daļai mikreņu nevajag izejas releju...
P.s. kas man liedz taisīt 3 portu lādētāju?!
Vai piebūvēt vēl 3 atsevišķus ladetajus? ( kas daļēji jau izdarīts )

----------


## zzz

Metode laba, taisni taada, kuru ienaidniekam ieteikt.

----------


## zzz

> Zzz vel nesapratu, kas tev ir pret izejas releju, kas atvieno baterijas abus polus no ladetāja, kad uzlādes process ir noslēdzies?!


 Pirmkaart, normaalaa laadeetaajaa maz vajadziigs un maz lietderiigs elements. 
Otrkaart, tu savaa pirmajaa postaa murminaaji par automaatikaam.  Visa lielaa plaanotaa automaatika tad buus shitas atsleedzeejrelejs? Tas saak atgaadinaat Meerfija likumus elektronikaa.

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

Bimetala termoreleja vietā elektronisko releju ar termopretestību... un rezistora vietā kvēlspuldzi...
P.s. šāds lādētājs der vienīgi niķeļa akumulātoru lādēšanai...
Zzz starp citu, pakutināšu tev nervus, proti: strāvas stabilizātora vietā es lieku autolampu, as - strādā kā bareters... un nevajadzēs cepināt mosfetus, bipolāros traņus uz radiatora, un atkrīt lielo radiatoru problēma... tātad: kvēlspuldze - lēts un kompakts strāvas stabilizātors.

----------


## zzz

> Zzz starp citu, pakutināšu tev nervus, proti: strāvas stabilizātora  vietā es lieku autolampu, as - strādā kā bareters... un nevajadzēs  cepināt mosfetus, bipolāros traņus uz radiatora, un atkrīt lielo  radiatoru problēma... tātad: kvēlspuldze - lēts un kompakts strāvas  stabilizātors.


 silin, da ej un kutini sev jebkurus  orgaanus, tas nevienam neinteresee. Uztaisi kaut beztransformatora  akumulatora laadeetaju pa taisno no tiikla peec 40. gadu padomiem. Vai  vienkaarshi iespraud divas naglas rozetee un turies pie taam ar abaam  rokaam.

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

Zzz tās automātikas ir domātas kā elektroniskās ķēdes uz traņiem, stabilitroniem opampiem, R,C, diodēm utt.kuru uzdevums ir kontrolēt:
Barošanas spriegumu
Baterijas spriegumu
Minimālo strāvu
Temperatūru baterijai
dv/dt pieaugumu

----------


## zzz

Jaa, jaa, silinj, shito tavu modi  jau sen zinaam - silinsh ar nopietnu gjiimi klaasta (novecojushas) aabechgraamatas saturu, piedevaam taa, it kaa pats personiigi to visu buutu izgudrojis un tagad gaida pukju pushkji par to. 

Nu ko. Ja silinjam pasham pavaaji pielec, tad savilksim lietas kopaa vinja vietaa.

Uz silinja saakotneejo jautaajumu - a vai kaads nav uztaisiijis super puper universaalo laadeetaaju uz LM317 un relejiem, entuziastu atsauciiba nav noveerojama. 

Taapeec silinjam naaksies to kjibinaat kopaa pasham.

Kad esi savu gjeniaalo ieriici uzprojekteejis un uzbuuveejis, pienaac atkal. Uz teemu elektroniskie joki.

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

Zzz nesagrozi manis teikto ( man ) ir doma tādu uzbūvēt, par pamatu ņemot Lm317...
Nets ir pilns ar Lm- ku lādētāju shēmām...
A zzz tu pats kaut ko esi uzlodējis šajā jomā?! Laikam māki "gudri" muldēt un apcelt citus....
Laikam šis forums nav domāts ideju apmaiņai, rezultātu publicēšanai, bet aprunāšanai.... nav brīnuns, ka te viss panīcis....

----------


## next

Kas par aizspriedumiem pret relejiem?
Pirms gadiem padsmit man bija uzparikte ar ko telefonliinijas meeriit.
Vakaraa maajaas ejot palaidu un peec pusnakts vinja saaka meeriijumus - liidz riitam visas 5000 liinijas nomeeriitas.
Katrai liinijai 6 meeriijumi un katra meeriishanas sheema tika sastaadiita ar relejiem.

----------


## Isegrim

Ir, protams, gadījumi, kad "sausie kontakti" vēlamāki par kaut kādām 'atslēgām'. Pat drošāki. Viens piemērs - PIR kustību detektori. Kad to izejās miniatūrus relejus aizstāja optopāri, 'atteikumu' skaits ievērojami palielinājās. Pats audiosignālus labāk slēgāju ar dārgmetālu kontaktiem, ne cilpoju pa plati ar komutatoriem.

----------


## Dzinis

Neķer "Siliņ" kreņķi-kad uzbūvēsi to universālo-padalies ar pārējiem(kas "tankā")...

----------


## zzz

> Zzz nesagrozi manis teikto ( man ) ir doma tādu uzbūvēt, par pamatu ņemot Lm317...


 Nu ta buuvee ar,  vai ta kaads tev kaaju priekshaa aizlicis, kaa next izsakaas?

>Nets ir pilns ar Lm- ku lādētāju shēmām...

1. nets ir pilns ar lielu daudzumu suudu arii.
2. tu jau pats platiiji pirkstus par baigo kaudzi releju automaatikas veel klaat. Taadi shemotehniskie sasniegumi laadeetaaju jomaa muusdienaas ir kaut kaa paniikushi, taapeec silinjam (un citiem releju entuziastiem)  ir pilnas iespeejas tos atkal pavilkt aaraa no kapa, nopurinaat un meegjinaat atkal lietot.


>A zzz tu pats kaut ko esi uzlodējis šajā jomā?! Laikam māki "gudri" muldēt un apcelt citus....

 :: 

>Laikam šis forums nav domāts ideju apmaiņai, 


Nu apmainiijaamies , silinsh izdvesa ideju, ka gribot buuveet superlaadeetaaju uz LM317 un relejiem, ljaunais zzz silinja ideju abhamiija, ka taa ir dubulta muljkjiiba (1. universaalaa laadeetaaja vajadziigums un praktiskums ir zems, 2. releju izmantoshana kompliceeta laadeetaaja logjikas realizeeshanai ir ar akmens laikmeta piesmaku. Piedevaam, ljaunais zzz silinjam arii iedeva noraades uz mikrokontroleru app noteem par universaalajim laadeetaajiem, bet nu silinjam taas liidz smadzeneem neaizgaaja, aciimredzot). Veel dazhi koleegji  atcereejaas jauniibu, kaa shiem josifa visarianovicha laikos telefona centraales uz relejiem bijushas, un tad gan bija kaartiiba, vot! (Kaads tam sakars ar laadeetaaja buuvi , iisti skaidrs netop, bet nevar tak aizliegt cilveekiem jauniibs dienas apspriest.) Kopsummaa idejas lieliski apmainiitas.

 >nav rezultātu publicēšanai, 

silinj, tev joprojaam leeni pielec. Jau n-to reizi saku - nu tak meties, projektee, buuvee un demonstree to savu relejisko rezultaatu (peec atbilstiibas - elektronikas joku temaa). Nav ko vaideet, ka zzz tev kaaju priekshaa aizlicis ar nezheeliigo kritiku.

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

Vai kāds ir uzlodējis li- ion lādētāju uz
MAX1551 / 1555
LTC4054-4,2
MCP73831/2
vai uz kādu citu sotu....
Es salodēju uz MCP73831/2, barojas no 5 v telefona ladetaja, vai USB

----------


## acdcpcb

> Vai kāds ir uzlodējis li- ion lādētāju uz
> MAX1551 / 1555
> LTC4054-4,2
> MCP73831/2
> vai uz kādu citu sotu....
> Es salodēju uz MCP73831/2, barojas no 5 v telefona ladetaja, vai USB


 Labak izdoma aizsadzibas releju shemu aizsardzibu pret vadu sajaukasanu tas baigi aktuali. Lai relejs atsledz automatiski kad plusa un minusa klemmas otradak pievieno.

----------


## acdcpcb

Esmu uzbuvejis sev LED lukturi ar BL5C mobilnika bateriju kas baro tris ledus. No ebaja pasutiju platiti tiesi del litija baterijam tur ir specials ladesanas kontroliers un divi led indikatori kas zino ka ir uzladets vai ladejas. Tikai ledus nedrikst ber rezistoriem lodet pardeg 10 omi katram ledam vajag.

----------


## acdcpcb

Nevis uzbuveju bet parbuveju iegadajos letu letu lukturi kurs darbojas no parstajam baterijam to dariju intereses pec.

----------


## acdcpcb

Esmu redzejis ka veikalos pardot parstus ladejamos lukturus kurus ieksa ir sarma baterijas.Kas ilgi neklapo.

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

> Labak izdoma aizsadzibas releju shemu aizsardzibu pret vadu sajaukasanu tas baigi aktuali. Lai relejs atsledz automatiski kad plusa un minusa klemmas otradak pievieno.


 Tādu aizsardzību var izveidot no Darlingtona slēguma tranzistoriem, rezistora , apm. 4,7...10K un parastā releja....
Ja ladetajam barošanas un baterijas (-) ir kopējs, tad releja NO kontaktu slēdz starp bateriju un lādētāju plus ķēdē.
Traņa E pie (-), B caur rezistoru pie baterijas plus
Kolektora ķēdē relejs un pie barošanas bloka plus.

----------


## Isegrim

Kādi Darlingtoni priekš 'osobo tupih'? Senos laikos kaimiņš regulāri nokāva savu 'Selgu' ārējās baterijas pievienodams. Apnika viņam to remontēt, ielodēju germānija diodi (Schottky vēl nebija izgudrojis savus brīnumus). Tikpat labi tiltiņu varēja, tad būtu vienalga, kā šis tos galus piemetis.

----------


## next

Tikai diodi vajadzees baterijaa iebuuveet.
Man viens draugs taadu gudro laadeetaaju chinjiit atnesa - tipa nekas aaraa nenaakot.
Paskatiijos - nu jaa, bez akja nekam arii nav jaanaak.

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

> Tikai diodi vajadzees baterijaa iebuuveet.
> Man viens draugs taadu gudro laadeetaaju chinjiit atnesa - tipa nekas aaraa nenaakot.
> Paskatiijos - nu jaa, bez akja nekam arii nav jaanaak.


 Ja tu to diodi iebūvēsi baterijā, tad uzlādēsi, bet ārā nedabūsi!
Aceries, ka uzlādes un izlādes strāvu virzieni ir pretēji!
Neder arī diode pie lādētāja izejas.... jo strāva plūdīs tikumtā....
Der vienīgi spec. mikrenes, kas šim mērķim radītas... vai kāda cita elektroniska shēma....
P s. Relejs nerada sprieguma kritumu, salīdzinot ar diodi, vai bipolāro trani....
Diode der lādētāja ieejā, piem. Li- ion ladetajs barojas no 12v barokļa.... tad ja 12 barokli pieslēgsi pie lādētāja otrādi, nekas nenotiks...

----------


## acdcpcb

Es te pasen veicu testu ar usb ladetaju kas paredzets automasinas piepiteja kontaktam. Atveru valja tur ieksa bija mikroshema MC34063 un gala pie kontakta 12v biju voltmetru pievienojis sanaca ta ka litija baterijas spriegums naca atpakal ka tas iespejams????? Nu labi ja tas butu pakldarinajums kur ieksa butu parasts rezistors.

----------


## ansius

usb lādētāja uzdevums ir nodrošināt 5V 500mA, punkts. tā ic ir tikai klasisks step down, un tas arī viss...

----------

